# Palmetto results



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Here is what I know.....

Open
1st- Jamie Balestine
2nd - Ed Forry ...don't know what dog but qual for the Natl
3rd- Jamie Balestine
4th- Bruce Koonce
Sorry thats all I have for the open and dont know which dogs

Amateur

1st- Lynne Dubose - Dyna
2nd- Diana Howard
3rd-Ken Neil- Zonk
4th - Tim Thompson- Bubba
RJ- Bruce Brown- Cream

Derby

1st- Chad Baker- Grady
sorry thats all I have on that

Qual

1st- Dan Joyner
2nd - Pete Janke

Sorry thats all I got......Hopefully someone else will be able to fill in the blanks
________
YAMAHA XT 350 HISTORY


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

Brenda said:


> Amateur
> 
> 1st- Lynne Dubose - Dyna
> 2nd- Diana Howard
> ...


Glad to see TIm & Bubba are enjoying their "time off" together!


----------



## Stylesl (Feb 1, 2004)

*More Derby info*

Derby
1st Cody Cut A Lean Grade O/H Chad Baker
2nd Poe's Rapping Tapping Raven O/H Lisa Styles
3rd Longshot Striker O/H Bob Willow
4th Mitimat You Go Girl O/H Tim Thompson
RJ HL Technically He's Royal O Melissa Lemoi H Mindy Bohn
J Salt Marsh Ready Aim Flyer O/H Darlene Houlihan
J Ponce's Neuse Zeus SH O/H Jeff Poncelet
J Devil's Chocolate Kiss O/H Shayne Hammond

VERY nice Test and Congrats to all Finalists-
well except Chad and Grady. Grady-has been a marking machine the past two weekends. I am bringing treats to the next trial to see if I can distract him.

Just kidding Regards Chad- :wink: 

Lisa


----------



## Tami T (Oct 5, 2004)

*Correction in derby placements*

Don't want to be picky but 4th in the derby went to Mitimat You Go Girl/ handled by Tim Thompson.

Thanks


----------



## ponce (Sep 5, 2005)

I enjoyed meeting Chad, Lisa, and Darlene. Congratulations Chad and Lisa you both have great looking, and running dogs!

Jeff


----------



## txrancher (Aug 19, 2004)

Way to go Ponce, it's always an easier ride home with a smile on your face.


----------



## txrancher (Aug 19, 2004)

Tami T, You go girl! That is not being picky, just getting all you deserve.


----------



## ponce (Sep 5, 2005)

Thanks Monty. I got even more good news on my way home. My female "Hunter" was being run by a pro up the road and she got her last pass for MH. She's a great dog and still only 2 1/2 I'll pick her up tomorrow so she will be home for good. I'll train her now and see if she can run some quals in the spring.


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Those brown dogs were very hot this weekend!! Congrats in the Derby and the Amateur! Tim was on a roll and I swear Tammy he did everything right!! LOL...hope to see you guys soon
________
MICHIGAN MARIJUANA DISPENSARIES


----------



## Kris Hunt (Feb 25, 2005)

Does anyone know what dog Jamie won the OPEN with? Wondering if it was WHAM.

Kris


----------



## txrancher (Aug 19, 2004)

Okay Ponce, you have got to make a change. It looks as if your glass is overflowing. Congratulations on the new MH.


----------



## Stylesl (Feb 1, 2004)

Jamie won with 

#50 Windstone's Abaco Gathers No

and got third with # 19 Yoyou Kayee KK

Lisa


----------



## MKaty Gutermuth (Aug 17, 2004)

Congrats to Lynne & Mac Dubose... the made Dyna and AFC!!!!

Katy


----------



## Dave Kress (Dec 20, 2004)

*Palmetto*

Congratulations to all the finishers at Palmetto-That's very sweet!
Lisa and Chad- way to go and 2 weekends in a row! Tim and Tami have Amateur and Derby Brown dog placemens-you go.

How about Jamie- 2 open placements, one of his best friends, Di Howard an Amateur 2nd, Jamie also did the young dog work on Lisa's Raven and the young dog work on Tim's Bubba. A good weekend for Jamie!

From one of his biggest fans!
Dave Kress


----------



## JBlack (Sep 17, 2003)

Qualifying

RJ: Cody --owner--Jason Black--handler--Richard McDonald

Two straight finishes (JAM last weekend) plus a 3rd. Not too bad for a hunt test dog trying to make the jump to the next level.


----------



## K G (Feb 11, 2003)

Jason, congrats! Sounds like your dog is consistent. His (and your) time will come!

kg


----------



## aabraham (Dec 18, 2004)

What dog did Ed Forry get 2nd with that qual. it for the national


----------



## Joyce (May 31, 2004)

*Palametto Q results*

Blackwater Cassies Lil Tigress better know as Tess finished 3rd in the Q. She has had a great season finishing 7 of the 8 trials she was entered in. She also placed 2nd in the Q 2 weeks ago at the DelBay trial held at the BomBay Wildlife Refuge in Del. Tess was handled to all her placements by me except one where she was handled by my husband Jeff.
All the guys were teasing me about the Chesapeake being able to do water work..... 8) 8) 8)


----------



## MKaty Gutermuth (Aug 17, 2004)

Joyce & Jeff Congrats on Tess that is great...

Alex Ed took second with Page Hank's dog...

MKaty


----------



## JBlack (Sep 17, 2003)

Congrats on the 3rd!!


----------



## Frantz Herr (Nov 20, 2003)

GO TESSIE - GO JOYCIE - GO TESSIE - GO JOYCIE


----------



## Paul Yates (Mar 3, 2005)

Congrats Jason, wish me and my dog could have been there.


----------



## duckdawg (Feb 25, 2004)

Congrats Joyce & Tess.


----------

